# I'm living in a T-Mobile nightmare!



## Formerly At Enmity (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's my situation....

My wife is almost 8 months pregnant and my phone is dead...It's dead because I dropped it into a cup of water. apparently this is not conducive to good phone activity. T-Moblie will not let me have a new phone unless I extend my contract and the phones are MUCH too expensive to buy without the discounts.....Do any of you have an old T-Mobile phone? My sim card still seems to work (I tried it out in my wife's phone) and I need to be able to contact my wife during this time! I don't care how old school the phone is....just need something to set me up for a while. I will gladly pay the shipping costs and any other costs yopu may deem necessary although I am hopoing that one of you has a phone that you WANT to be rid of:bigsmile:


PLEASE HELP!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 29, 2006)

Check Ebay. They appear to have a bunch for sale.


----------



## taylonr (Jul 29, 2006)

you could also go to groups.yahoo.com and check for a "cheapcycle" or "freecycle" group for your area. These are email groups that allow you to buy/sell stuff (cheapcycle) or get for free (freecycle). I'm on one here in louisville, and I often see phones for different carriers (you could also post that you need to buy one there and see if anyone has one.)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> ... apparently this is not *conducive* to good phone activity...



I'm sorry, but I just cannot pass up a good pun when I see one. 

Seriously, may the Lord provide and may the coming delivery be a safe and healthy one.

You mean that those kiosks in the mall or at The Home Depot are pricey too? Honestly I've never shopped for a cell phone in that type of venue. There's enough fast talk in the cell phone stores.

Cheers -- _Jay_


----------



## blhowes (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> Here's my situation....
> 
> My wife is almost 8 months pregnant and my phone is dead...It's dead because I dropped it into a cup of water. apparently this is not conducive to good phone activity. T-Moblie will not let me have a new phone unless I extend my contract and the phones are MUCH too expensive to buy without the discounts.....Do any of you have an old T-Mobile phone? My sim card still seems to work (I tried it out in my wife's phone) and I need to be able to contact my wife during this time! I don't care how old school the phone is....just need something to set me up for a while. I will gladly pay the shipping costs and any other costs yopu may deem necessary although I am hopoing that one of you has a phone that you WANT to be rid of:bigsmile:
> ...


Jason,
I had thought we had an old one kicking around the house that you could have, but we don't. With your wife being so far along (  ), having a cell phone could come in handy. I spoke with my wife and, if you'd like, we could take the sim card out of one of our phones and let you borrow the phone for a while, and just return it sometime later, after the baby's born, etc.

If you'd like to borrow it, just U2U me your address and I'll get it out to you.

Bob


----------



## dkicklig (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got a T-Mobile Sharp TM-150 you can have. I just cancelled service on it last week.

U2U me your address and I'll send it off on Monday.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Check Ebay. They appear to have a bunch for sale.



_Caveat emptor_ when buying a used phone, especially from someone you don't know. If an unpaid bill is tied to that phone, you will not be able to activate it.

[Edited on 7-29-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------

